# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Archive >  November 2011 Entry: Cruiseship - Fantasy of the Elements

## EricPoehlsen

I wanted to do something like this for some time now, so I decided to give it a shot. 

*The Fantasy of the Elements* is a medium sized cruise ship (165m = 540 ft) 

Current status, deck shapes of the lower and upper decks (the two lowest decks still missing)

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## EricPoehlsen

This is the basic idea, how the complete map should look like, once it is completed, this map is being produced in Inkscape...

At the moment the lowest deck in top view does not correspond to the sideview, which will be corrected next - after that I will place the most important sections. Engineering, bridge, cinema/theatre, pools, restaurants ...

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## tilt

very nice... you got your work cut out for you with a whole cruise ship to map  :Smile:

----------


## EricPoehlsen

It is a challenge - I have a vision of how it should look when it is finished and I am curious how far I get the next weeks...

----------


## EricPoehlsen

So, I started right with one of the tougher parts in the whole deal. The cinema/theater which stretches in the bow section from H-Deck to J-Deck. So parts of it are on three decks later... 

Just a screenshot, faster than exporting - as you can see I am working with inkscape on this one. Working scale is one unit per cm...

What you can see below is from H-Deck
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## EricPoehlsen

... stairs and elevators placed - corrected the number of stairs in the cinema - at a height difference of 32 cm only one step is needed between them, not two...

exported current version of I-Deck 

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## LonewandererD

Well so far, you've just crushed my chance of winning. Seriously, looking good.

-D-

----------


## EricPoehlsen

went from working on the theatre some decks down into engineering. The 'Fantasy of the Elements' primary powerplant consists of four 12 cylinder diesel engines which drive generators for the engines and all other powerhungry things aboard ...

another quick screenshot

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Steel General

Ambitious...looking forward to seeing what you come up with.

----------


## EricPoehlsen

Started on some of the crew quarters, these are for 120 crew members (bunk beds!) and 28 higher ranking staff.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## ravells

This looks like it's going to be superb when it's done...go go go!!!

----------


## Tigon

Very impressive!

----------


## EricPoehlsen

Did more cabins, this time for passengers some with balcony the others inside (no screenshot for the moment they are not so different from the crew-quarters, probably more interesting, I started working on the outdoor pool on C - Deck...

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## EricPoehlsen

Restaurant on C-Deck (and B-Deck) 

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## EricPoehlsen

Some progress on I-Deck - Bowling and Billard Center ...

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## ravells

This is looking really good, Eric! Are you working in Illustrator?

----------


## EricPoehlsen

I'm working with Inkscape on that project

----------


## EricPoehlsen

Continued process, some work on the casino...

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## EricPoehlsen

After showing this and that for a while now, I exported all decks as they are at the moment and combined them, (D-Deck for some reason was exported to small but that is not important right now...

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Katto

Fantastic work so far, can't wait to see it finished.

----------


## EricPoehlsen

So, if I should not finish in time, maybe I could send in the lifeboats  :Wink:

----------


## ravells

This looks incredibly professional! Great work!

----------


## EricPoehlsen

Final Update for today, got some work done at the sauna on E-Deck and the gym on K-Deck...

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## cfds

This is brilliant. The V-engines are a bit unusual for a ship, since there is enough space to put the cylinders in a row but together with the broader generators they actually make sense. Is this ship driven via electric motors or is there a different engine room for the main drive?

----------


## EricPoehlsen

It will be diesel-electric, so the main propeller and the bow thrusters will be electrically driven - at the moment I assume that the generators will produce about 25 MW each, but that is just an assumption, neither have I calculated what the engines would be really capable of, nor what the ship actually would need...

There will probably be two smaller generators and two emergency/startup generators, which produce the energy and air pressure necessary to start the big engines

The main propeller and engine will probably probably end up in a Pod.

----------


## EricPoehlsen

Just a few words before you get to the current WIP-state ...

The white areas are becoming smaller, the .SVG file is now at just over 40MB 

(unfortunatly L-Deck and K-Deck are switched in this version - of course that will be corrected before the final version comes  :Wink:  )

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## EricPoehlsen

I did the 'Custodian of the Elements' Cabins in the aft sections of deck C through F ...

----------


## EricPoehlsen

Working on the sick bay ...

----------


## tilt

wow, you've come along way with this - really cool  :Smile:  ... especially love the way you've depicted the life-boats, layer by layer - nice work  :Smile:

----------


## Lukc

Ooof ... this is MASSIVE. I just have no words ...

----------


## EricPoehlsen

Lingering Deadline and still so much to do:
Just went over it...

A-Deck: Bridge, Conference Rooms
C-Deck: Area in Front of the Aft Cabin
D-Deck: Pooltech, Some missing Cabins
E-Deck: Some missing Cabins
F-Deck: Pooltech
G-Deck: Beauty Salon, Bow Cabin, Missing Cabins, HeliPad
H-Deck: Bow Area, HeliPad Tech
I-Deck: Bow Area (in Front of the Theatre)
J-Deck: Sickbay (Lab, Dentist, Waiting Area), Central Area, Aft Crew Lounge
K-Deck: Lots of Engineering 
L-Deck: Lots of Engineering, Storage Rooms
M-Deck: Trim tanks, Storage Rooms 

 :Surprised:

----------


## Akerbeltz

This project is nuts, so much detail. Godspeed this last week.

----------


## EricPoehlsen

Pretty much done with M-Deck, L-Deck is still empty, but the Rest is not too much... 

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Djekspek

This really looks great man, and indeed the amount of detail is amazing! cheers, DJ

----------


## cfds

This is even more brilliant. The only thing I am missing know are vertical service shafts for plumbing and similar. You could sacrifice one or two of the elevators for that (or make the elevators less deep and use that space).

----------


## EricPoehlsen

some of the elevators might be an idea - some space is in the main exhaust shaft, but at least a secondary one might not be a to bad idea... 
The corridors are 1.5 meters, which is pretty much for a ship even for a luxury cruise ship so i would have run some of the pipes just down the wall (hidden behind some paneling) 
Water- and Airpiping are anyway out of the scope for the entry - but I will be working on that project even after the challenge is finished, I have some plans with that ship  :Wink: 

Oh, the helipad was done this morning...

----------


## EricPoehlsen

Some more work done in engineering...


and I got a little carried away in the laundry...

----------


## EricPoehlsen

Got some stuff from my to-do list done...

My timetable allows for another three to four hours for adding final parts and details, then another two for exporting and composing into the resulting map...

What you will see:


What there really is (in some parts of the deckplan...):

----------


## ravells

The only way to describe this, is beautiful madness.

----------


## EricPoehlsen

Okay,

for the moment I would call this the finished deckplan of the 'Fantasy of the Elements' as far as it concerns the challenge. 

There is a lot that I have planned with that project, which is yet to come but most of it will mappingwise be on a different scale - especially detailed roomplans.

This was a huge project for little more then three weeks and it went to the limit, what Inkscape can do at my laptop - actually exporting the plans really sucked as the program crashed regulary - and when switching or selecting lots of stuff inkscape uses up 98% CPU - and it takes nearly 2GB of RAM. I actually have to wait over a minute for the file to load,  the .SVG has 65 MB...

There was not a single line imported from any template repositories, the whole project was created from a white canvas ...

(maybe I will add some minor tweeks tomorrow, if the challenge is not closed by then...)

...and I just found out, my file is too big  :Frown:  - the attached file is scaled to 75% of my planned output

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## EricPoehlsen

updated the presentation, removed the text from the plan itself

attached you find a 75% jpg (didn't manage to get the png under 5 MB)

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## EricPoehlsen

update:
B-Deck: removed text, added some stuff to the cabins
C-Deck: shelves in the kitchen storage area
F-Deck: flipped doors that were opening into the corridor
G-Deck: missing door to beauty parlor
H-Deck: furnished cloakrooms for the theater, theater tech/projector room, anchorchains
I-Deck: chainbunks

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## EricPoehlsen

Probably the final entry for this challenge (if it gets closed in time)

Update:
I aligned the decks and found a major ****up in the elevator shafts which I corrected.
The information for the L-Deck was next to M-Deck.
The elevators and stairs are redone - including serviceshaft space 

Other:
Unfortunatly Inkscape crashed again and this time destroying the file itself _and_ the autosave as well, so I'll have to redo some of the stuff I did today - I only got the raster exports of that (I do save incremental filenames once or twice a day so I did not lose too much...)

Again, you find the full file here... (6.6 MB)

Due to filesize restrictions, attached @75% as .jpg

What I would have liked to do and did not:
- stuff in the storage area (crates, boxes, canisters, barrels)
- windows
- randomizing the layout of the furniture for less uniform look 

### Winner ###

----------


## Lukc

Fantastic and fantastically detailed! Kudos!

----------

